# Origami "Haunted Bust"?



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

What could the busts of the Disney Haunted Mansion-








Have in common with this origami dragon?







They are both examples of the the "hollow face" illusion. Watch how this dragon follows your every move in THIS VIDEO.




 Would you like to make one yourself? It's free!

http://www.grand-illusions.com/images/articles/opticalillusions/dragon_illusion/dragon.pdf

Ah - so what to do with this clever little trick? Well, I suppose the easiest thing would be to print some and display them. Maybe put them in a case or in 1/2 painted jars that prevent people from looking at the back - thus preserving the illusion. But why stop there?

I'm betting your local print shop can print you one that's about 3 feet tall for a few bucks. That's a bit better, isn't it? I found out some others already did this, and you need to make sure the paper is really stiff or reinforced. Paper mache, anyone?

I am sure many haunters have bought the reverse face illusions on sale around Halloween. Maybe some have realized that the vacuformed skulls and faces at the dollar stores can be flipped around for the same effect using the negative side. What if we could take any image and print it on paper to create not only dragons, but ghosts, monsters, statues or whatever?

Would that not be incredibly cool, inexpensive, and easy to store? It will take some practice in the beginning to be sure. Maybe one would have to ask that annoying cousin who is SOooo into PhotoShop to assist with the first few, but then, it's off to the races!

Looking at this made me realize that origami (AKA papercraft) structures of all kinds might also be useful. Hmmmm. Have to check into that.

Happy haunting!


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Great....something else to be paranoid about...."IT KEEPS STARING AT ME!!!"....Seriously though.....Thanks for posting this!....Im a big fan of optical illusion and this is one of the great ones!


----------

